# Mach Loop Wales (Cad East)



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just curious if anyone in the Forum has been here. Looks like great fun!! One more addition to my Bucket List. 






https://machloop.co.uk/

https://www.gov.uk/government/publicati ... -timetable


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Me and a group of friends used to go there a few times a year when we were in our teens/twenties, because one of my friends parents had a cottage on the loop. We didn't go specifically for the planes though, so I don't know much about ideal spotting locations, etc. I guess the easiest option would be to park up at the top of the Bwlch Oerddrws pass on the a470 and walk up from there, because that saves you a few hundred vertical metres of hiking.

It's not just modern fast jets either. Seeing a de Havilland Vampire flying below you is pretty surreal. You also see bigger stuff, like C130s, and helicopters - Apaches, Chinooks, etc.

TBH, I reckon the scenery is just as impressive as the low flying aircraft, so I'd definitely recommend a visit.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

That's awesome that is, forwarded it to my dad as that'll be right up his street. I grew up in Brize Norton so every year we used to get the stealth jets and the Antanov stop over during Fairford, the Antanov would fly over the house so low that you could read the lettering on it's underbelly, looked like it was about to fall out of the sky. We also used to get the Red Arrows practice run right over head, even closer than the actual air tattoo. Sadly after the MiGs collided in 93', they stopped the Red Arrows flying over the village. But when I moved away from Brize, it was the lack of jet engines that used to keep me awake at night :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The crews generally know where the photographers are too:


















This is a genuine photo from 2010 - the MoD even commented when it made the news


----------

